# IIS setup problems-xp pro



## jaydag71 (Oct 25, 2006)

I am trying to install IIS and frontpage via windows components update. When I install the needed parts the installation keeps timing out and locking up? I've tried to uninstall and re-install a few times but it times out on the uninstall and install, so I cannot seem to get a clean result from either? Late last night it finally did uninstall cleanly, I rebooted and did the installation again, which it went through fine right up utill the last stage- where the 'windows xp setup' window does its thing, cleans up leftovers, whatever, the pint is that this window doesn't finish its tasks. I left it running all night just in case it was running extreemly sluggishly or something, but sure enough it was still running this morning. 

I've since killed it but agian I cannot seem to open up my IID admin windows, etc. I NEED to figure this out so I can install VS.NET2003- the machine is not physically networked to anything- I just need to use it serve up locally. 

I had an very similar experience on one of my other machines not two weeks ago! In that case the circumstances were very similar as in both machines are dual boot winxp pro/linux boxes except that the machine has internet via wifi and is networked locally to another machine siting underneath it- anyways, it that case same symptoms, I couldn't install or uninstall IIS, I was trying to install a Net Framework package and found out about the IIS problems, did the uninstall and reinstall and tried again- everything has werked great since then which is what propmpted me to try the same on this machine.

Any help with what the problems are would be great. My though is that it may be an updates issue, and because there is no internet on it I guess I would have to somehow identify what is needed and manually install the updates after I download them to this machine first? Any thoughts? Thanks in advance, jaydag71


----------

